# Plusieurs réseaux Wi-Fi identiques dans une maison



## Pixel-Mort (5 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour bonjour, 

Voilà, je suis en train de refaire l'architecture internet de la maison de mes parents qui se sont décidés à câbler une grande partie de la maison en Ethernet. 

L'infrastructure se présente comme ça : 




J'ai tout câblé, quand je branche les airports, ça donne ça : 




Du coup, j'ai configuré dans les aiports le même réseau WIFI et le même mot de passe. 







Le truc, c'est que quand je me balade dans ma maison. Le réseau de change pas pour prendre celui qui est le plus efficace (proche). Je suis obligé de me couper/remettre la wifi sur mon MBP. 
Y a t-il quelque chose que j'ai mal fait pour permettre de changer automatiquement de réseau WIFI ? Faut-il mettre la livebox dans un mode spécial ? J'ai simplement coupé son propre réseau WIFI car inutile d'en avoir deux. 

Là, ma configuration est en "arbre". J'ai vu sur un des articles d'Apple : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202056 que, 


Du coup, ici, je n'ai pas câblé en réseau itinérant, mais en infrastructure "arbre". Je pense. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

Merci infiniment,


----------



## Ma Dalton (5 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

la Livebox est le routeur du réseau, et tu n'as rien à y modifier.
(Mais tu as bien fait de couper son wifi, si tu n'en as pas besoin. Tu pourrais aussi changer son SSID pour l'intégrer dans le réseau d'itinérance)

L'important : as-tu bien mis  TOUTES les bornes Airport en mode pont ?
C'est indispensable pour que l'itinérance fonctionne.
Si une ou plusieurs bornes est en mode routeur, il y a autant de réseaux que de bornes en mode routeur, même si les caractéristiques des réseaux wifi sont identiques.

(Réseau : mode routeur désactivé, dans Utilitaire Airport)


----------



## Pixel-Mort (5 Septembre 2015)

Salut, Ma Dalton, 

Oui, j'avais bien mis toutes les bornes Airport en mode pont. J'ai également mis exactement le même réseau Wifi SSID et WPA2 Personnel 
Le truc, c'est que ça marchait bien dans le sens où j'avais qu'un seul réseau wifi visible, mais le MBP ne switchait pas de borne pour prendre celle optimale. 

Du coup, j'ai tenté de changé un peu la configuration suivant le lien que j'ai donné ci-dessus afin de m'accorder avec les explications d'Apple sur le système de réseau Itinérant. Voici ce que ça me donne : 





Le truc, c'est que, d'après un post que j'ai trouvé sur le forum : http://forums.macg.co/threads/raccordement-airport-en-ethernet.1257758/ (post #4),  il indique de mettre le "master" (ici la TC) en mode DHCP + NAT. J'ai tenté le coup, j'ai internet, mais le MBP ne switch pas suivant la borne la plus efficace. (les autres sont en mode pont).


----------



## Ma Dalton (5 Septembre 2015)

Si tu mets les 3 bornes en mode pont derrière la Livebox, le réseau d'itinérance DOIT fonctionner.

La seule raison pour que ça ne fonctionne pas serait une erreur dans le paramétrage du wifi, notamment le type de sécurité (WPA2 personnel).
Si une borne est en WPA par exemple, le client ne switche pas d'une borne à l'autre (WPA vers WPA2 ou inversement) sans désactiver/réactiver le wifi.

La deuxième configuration que tu montres ne fonctionne QUE si les Extreme sont raccordées par Ethernet à la TC, et non plus à la box directement.

Dans cette config, c'est la TC qui devient le routeur (derrière le premier routeur qu'est la Livebox, d'où l'avertissement "Double NAT").
Avec la TC en routeur + les 2 Extreme en mode pont, la situation n'est pas différente ni meilleure qu'avec la Livebox.

Si l'itinérance ne marche pas dans le cas 1, elle ne marchera pas dans le cas 2.

---> Il faut trouver pourquoi l'itinérance ne marche pas dans le cas 1.

Ca pourrait être (je n'ai pas vérifié) à cause du double réseau 2,4 + 5 GHz.
Pour éliminer cette hypothèse, il faudrait séparer ces 2 réseaux.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (5 Septembre 2015)

Merci pour tes explications Dalton, c'est très clair. 

Par contre, dans l'idéal, je passerai à la première configuration, car cela me permet de mettre la TC à un autre endroit que le switch/livebox.

J'ai reçu les 2 Airports extremes et le TC aujourd'hui. Je pense pas avoir mal paramétrer le réseau. C'est étonnant...
Quand tu parles des Airports branchés à la livebox, tu inclues le switch entre les deux ? C'est comme ça que j'ai câblé (voir le premier schéma post #1)

Autre chose, le principe d'itinérance fonctionne peut etre, mais faut-il attendre suffisamment longtemps ? (Quelques minutes ne suffisent peut être pas)

C'est en effet possible que le problème vienne des 2 réseaux 2,4 et 5GHz. J'vais me renseigner comment supprimer le 5 (car peu utile, ici, je ne suis qu'en ADSL dans une grande maison)


----------



## Ma Dalton (5 Septembre 2015)

Désolée, j'étais aux champignons (--> )

La première configuration, encore une fois, DOIT fonctionner.

Le "switch" dont tu parles dans ton premier message, c'est bien seulement un switch tout bête, non administré, ce n'est pas un routeur ?
(sinon ça explique ton problème....)

Si il y a un doute, tu peux t'en assurer en regardant les adresses IP des 3 bornes Airport : elles doivent toutes être dans le même plan IP, celui de la Livebox.
Livebox : 192.168.1.1
Les bornes : 192.168.1.xx

Si c'est bien un switch, il est "transparent", donc que les bornes Airport soient connectées au switch ou directement à la Livebox, c'est pareil.

Sur quoi t'appuies-tu pour dire que l'itinérance ne fonctionne pas ?
- le canal wifi ?
- le BSSID de la borne (son adresse MAC) ?
Sinon, non, pas de délai pour passer d'une borne à l'autre : c'est instantané.

Je te suggère d'utiliser iStumbler pour visualiser simultanément les 3 réseaux wifi, avec les canaux wifi utilisés : ça peut être une autre source de mauvais fonctionnement.
Mets ici une capture d'écran de iStumbler, ça nous mettra peut-être sur une piste.

A la place de iStumbler, tu peux aussi utiliser "Diagnostic sans fil", natif dans OS X.
Tu le trouveras ici :
Macintosh HD/System/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Applications/Diagnostic sans fil.app

Tu peux t'en faire une copie, que tu mets dans le dossier Applications, pour un accès plus facile.
Après l'avoir lancé : barre de menu / Fenêtre / Utilitaires / Analyse wi-fi / Rechercher maintenant

Exemple de résultat : http://hpics.li/439dfbf

On ne peut pas "supprimer" le 5 GHz, mais on peut ne pas l'utiliser : il suffit pour ça de nommer différemment les réseaux 2,4 et 5 GHz (ma capture. Utilitaire Airport / Sans fil / Options d'accès sans fil), et de ne jamais connecter les clients au 5 GHz.


----------



## Pixel-Mort (7 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour bonjour Dalton, 

Et bien j'ai vérifié et ma livebox ainsi que mes périphériques ont bien les adresses IP que tu indiques. 

Pour tirer cette conclusion, j'ai installé un programme, non pas iStumbler, mais Wifi Signal (sur App Store). Du coup, si je regarde en parallèle sur mon iPhone ou Macbook, j'ai tout le temps mon signal reçu (3 barres sur 3) mais si je regarde sur Wifi Signal, je vois que la source n'a pas changé car la quantité des perturbations (pertes en dB) augmente au fur et à mesure que je m'éloigne d'une borne pour aller vers une autre. 

J'en ai parlé à l'informaticien réseau qui a fait un réseau d'itinérance au boulot et chez lui et le constat semble être le même. Pour rechopper proprement la borne la plus proche, il faut se déconnecter/reconnecter. Parfois, si le signal est trop mauvais, ça le fait tout seul, mais en général il faut procéder à une coupure dans le flux internet. 

Merci pour les infos concernant le réseau 5 et 2,4 GHz, j'ai bien tout compris 

Au final, l'installation du début aura été la bonne. Pas moyen apparemment de faire ce que je veux..!


----------



## Ma Dalton (8 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

je connais Wifi Signal, et sauf erreur de ma part, il ne permet pas de voir les caractéristiques de plusieurs réseaux wifi simultanément.

C'est bien pour ça que je t'ai recommandé autre chose.

Si tu dois te déconnecter/reconnecter pour changer de borne, c'est la preuve que l'itinérance ne fonctionne PAS.

Et tu n'as pas répondu à la question :

_Sur quoi t'appuies-tu pour dire que l'itinérance ne fonctionne pas ?
- le canal wifi ?
- le BSSID de la borne (son adresse MAC) ?
_
Ce sont ces informations qui comptent, parce qu'elles indiquent à quelle borne tu es connecté, et permettent de savoir si c'est UNE borne, ou plus, qui pose problème.

Oui, l'install du début est la bonne, mais pour avoir installé ce genre de chose des dizaines de fois, je peux te garantir que ça DOIT fonctionner.
Donc si ça ne marche pas chez toi, il y a une anomalie quelque part.

Tu pourrais donc (désolé d'insister) utiliser iStumbler pour voir simultanément quels sont les canaux wifi utilisés.
En effet, le switch d'une borne à l'autre se fait sur la base du canal wifi.
Si par exemple 2 bornes utilisent le même canal, il n'y a PAS de bascule auto entre les 2 bornes.
Et si les 3 bornes utilisent le même canal, tu vois ce que je veux dire.

Normalement, quand tu configures un réseau d'itinérance à base de bornes Airport, tu laisses le canal wifi sur "Auto", et les 3 bornes se mettent que des canaux différents.
Si ce n'est pas le cas, ou si tu as mis le même canal aux trois bornes, modifie ça : mets 3 canaux différents et sans recouvrement.
(1,6,11 en 2,4 GHz).

Si c'était pour moi, je repartirai de zéro : reset de toutes bornes, et configuration manuelle.

Une dernière fois : l'itinérance DOIT fonctionner.


----------



## Ma Dalton (8 Septembre 2015)

Suite : de plus, iStumbler te permet de voir tous les réseaux wifi alentour.

Ca peut permettre de voir qu'un ou des réseaux puissants utilisent les mêmes canaux que toi et perturbent ton propre réseau.


----------

